# Almost Here!



## flagriller (Apr 3, 2008)

The Florida Smoke Out is almost here!!! Alice and I can't wait to host our friends!

WELCOME, WELCOME


----------



## richtee (Apr 3, 2008)

I know! ALMOST! April 9th! Oh..wait  that's the NHL playoffs  ;{)

I'm sure you guys will have a blast. I am STILL in process getting the license down there. Amazing how slow the bureaucratic wheels turn   sigh...

Smoke on at the Smoke Out!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope you guys have a great time Jim, say hi to the gang for me!!!


----------



## flagriller (Apr 4, 2008)

Will do! Hopefully Rocky will post some pics.  I've not been able to get a full headcount though


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 4, 2008)

I am sure you all will have a good time. 

Hopefully I can make it back out to the next one.  I sure enjoyed the first one.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Have fun and take lots of pictures for us.... please.


----------

